# nolva/clomid



## Who Dat (Aug 11, 2010)

i understand now nolva is not the way i want to go pc.  i bought for pct a few months ago and now i know i should go with clomid. i'm 6 yrs removed from cycling and i never heard of clomid back then so i thought nolva was still the way to go. well i have 1 month supply of nolva and i guess its good to keep it on hand(and i will) but problem is i'm having trouble findind clomid now. i'm almost 3 weeks into a test e/tren e cycle so i got some time to find it, but i'm still alil worried. any help finding this would be appreciated. i know genx is a reputable sponsor, but cant find any pc products there. help? thanx


----------



## aja44 (Aug 11, 2010)

Who Dat said:


> i understand now nolva is not the way i want to go pc.  i bought for pct a few months ago and now i know i should go with clomid. i'm 6 yrs removed from cycling and i never heard of clomid back then so i thought nolva was still the way to go. well i have 1 month supply of nolva and i guess its good to keep it on hand(and i will) but problem is i'm having trouble findind clomid now. i'm almost 3 weeks into a test e/tren e cycle so i got some time to find it, but i'm still alil worried. any help finding this would be appreciated. i know genx is a reputable sponsor, but cant find any pc products there. help? thanx



HOLY FUCKEN SHIT.  IT ACTUALLY TOOK ME UNDER 30 SECONDS TO FIND THIS, COME BACK TO YOUR POST, REPLY AND PASTE IT

!!!  

https://www.genxxlgear.com/product/info/63/Clomid


----------



## Who Dat (Aug 11, 2010)

aja44 said:


> HOLY FUCKEN SHIT.  IT ACTUALLY TOOK ME UNDER 30 SECONDS TO FIND THIS, COME BACK TO YOUR POST, REPLY AND PASTE IT
> 
> !!!
> 
> https://www.genxxlgear.com/product/info/63/Clomid



Wowww...HOLY FUCKEN SHIT she says... well lil poptart,its actually for ur mother,she wants to have my baby.that slut.she dont even get moist anymore.anyway...wayyyyy to many lil girls here.it only took me 30 sec to type this


----------

